

Expand Your Definition of Content Marketing to Achieve More - rgrieselhuber
http://www.ginzametrics.com/blog/expand-your-definition-of-content-marketing-to-achieve-more

======
rdudekul
Great post! Content marketing has always been a difficult one for me, since I
would rather spend my time either writing code or talking to potential
customers. Content strategy was the most important factor in high user
acquisition or growth for most successful SaaS companies. I really liked the
ladder of content types and the advice around starting small.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Glad to hear it! I think it's difficult for a lot of people, at companies
large and small.

Startups, in my opinion and us included, need to get better at separating
marketing, lead gen and actual sales. It all starts with understanding where
demand comes from. Based on the research I've read, for SaaS companies, about
65% of the demand comes from marketing activities.

Content marketing forms the basis of these activities, so figuring out how to
really make it scale, regardless of the size or stage of the company, is
critical.

